# Sweetgrass Productions DEEP in Hokkaido, Japan



## COrider (Sep 13, 2008)

2.5 feet in 36 hours on top of the daily 3 inches you can set your watch to. 
two-inch-an-hour bursts in the backcountry that filled in tracks run after run.
Check out the Sweetgrass Productions site for more from the upcoming film exclusively shot in Hokkaido.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

That is so cool! I got to read one of my Dad's journals once about some Japanese guys he partied with on a glacier before heading across the glacier to the base of the mountain with the party that summited (McKinley or Huntington) for the second time. It was a really cool entry that gave me a great appreciation for the expeditioning spirit in the generations before ours. Recently, I met some Japanese kids who were in Colorado to go skiing. One was in college for aeronautics, the other for sports science. It was really cool to consider the ways our worlds can go together as dreams begin to take flight. Cool photos, have to read the story sometime!


----------

